

Thoughts and Ideas about RubyDrop, An Open-Source Alternative to Dropbox - meltingice
http://blog.meltingice.net/programming/rubydrop-open-source-alternative-dropbox/

======
DarthShrine
On an unrelated note, I'd like to point out that the divider between the
blue/white sections of the page does not move when you scroll horizontally,
meaning half the article text is covered when I scroll horizontally to try to
get all the text in view (the page is too wide for my screen).

------
yatsyk
_Git doesn’t implement any way to watch the repository and emit events when
changes occur._

What wrong with hooks[1]?

[1] <http://progit.org/book/ch7-3.html>

~~~
jwhitlark
AFAIK, hooks are only for git events, not filesystem events. He's probably
looking for something like inotify, it sounds like.

